# Electricity & Magnetism



## jd_chi02 (Mar 28, 2007)

While reviewing the spec sheet for the FE ... I was studying for Electrical under the General Section. I was wondering what kind of problems do you'll think would be considered:

VIII. Electricity &amp; Magnetism

B. AC Circuits (Frequency Domain)

E. Sensors &amp; instrumentation

Please lead me to some of examples of problems you'll think might cover these sections.


----------



## benbo (Mar 28, 2007)

jd_chi02 said:


> While reviewing the spec sheet for the FE ... I was studying for Electrical under the General Section. I was wondering what kind of problems do you'll think would be considered:
> VIII. Electricity &amp; Magnetism
> 
> B. AC Circuits (Frequency Domain)
> ...


Sort of hard to tell what they would ask in the FE for frequency domain- definitely know impedance calculations, and maybe some simple bode plots, magnitude and phase identification. Maybe some Transfer function and filter calculations (basically voltage dividers). Laplace transforms? I don't know how complicated they get in the afternoon FE. Maybe look at a reference for the morning section of the PE.

For instrumentation I have generally found that these boil down to AC or DC circuit analysis. You might want to take a look at the Wheatstone Bridge.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 28, 2007)

benbo said:


> Sort of hard to tell what they would ask in the FE for frequency domain- definitely know impedance calculations, and maybe some simple bode plots, magnitude and phase identification. Maybe some Transfer function and filter calculations (basically voltage dividers). Laplace transforms? I don't know how complicated they get in the afternoon FE. Maybe look at a reference for the morning section of the PE.
> For instrumentation I have generally found that these boil down to AC or DC circuit analysis. You might want to take a look at the Wheatstone Bridge.


Wheatstone Bridge; know it.


----------



## Natee (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, the electrical in the FE afternoon sounds like it would be topics covered in the electrical DS. So is it safe to assume that the general FE in the afternoon is pretty much the level of DS in each field?


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 4, 2007)

No.

I saw things seldom seen in the "the other board" review materials, but definitely covered in the FERM. For example, look at the math covered in "the other board", then look at the FERM, and those topics not covered in "the other board" were on the PM General.

Not all tests are created equal, but my point is that it is dangerous to assume. I did, and after feeling very good about the AM, I walked out of the PM feeling miserable. Fortunately I passed, but I did do a lot of digging through the FERM in sections that I had never looked at before.

I feel like I dodged a bullet on that test. I knew I was in for a rough afternoon when I skimmed through the test, but I didn't panic, answered the ones I knew, crossed off obvious wrong choices, and kept working through the test until I either got an answer for the problem or at least narrowed the choices to two. In the last five minutes, I made my best guess on those problems.

The FERM, a cool head, and logic will get you through the PM General. Good luck.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Apr 4, 2007)

ok ... Singlespeed :brickwall:

What "the other board" Review material are you talking about ?

Do you consider FERM "the other board" review material ?


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 4, 2007)

The FERM is the FE Reference Manual supplied by NCEES on exam day, and also available from NCEES or "the other board" on their websites.

The "the other board" material is the Lindeburg FE study guide or whatever they call it.

And "the other board" isn't the only one who is guilty, I saw another review guide that was the same. I'll give you one example:

Never saw an ANOVA (advanced statistics) problem in "the other board" or other study guide; ANOVA is covered by the FERM and was on the test I took.

My advice on the PM General FE exam: look at the FERM and note what is not in your study guide of choice, and at least familiarize yourself with these areas. If it's in the FERM, you can expect it to be on the PM General.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Apr 4, 2007)

OK ... Gotcha. When you keep saying FERM (Fundamental Engineering Review Manual) I was thinking Lindeburg Book. But, i see you were making refernce to the Reference Manual.

-Thanks for the heads up ... Now I will find out what the hell a ANOVA is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

jd_chi02 said:


> -Thanks for the heads up ... Now I will find out what the hell a ANOVA is?


That's geek speak for Analysis of Variance - a set of statistical methods. 

&lt;---- ANOVA master !! (In his own mind) :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------

